# NetBeans 5.5 installiert und schon hängt was beim Deployen



## MichiM (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

habe NetBeans 5.5 installiert und möchte einfach mal das vorgegebene jsp starten.

Auf der Output-Konsole erscheint:



> init:
> deps-module-jar:
> deps-ear-jar:
> deps-jar:
> ...



Bis hierher, mehr Text kommt nicht mehr.

Rechts unten steht "Deploying WebApplication1" und die Anzeige ist immer in Bewegung... so geht das ewig lang und nichts passiert. Was läuft da wieder schief? Irgendein Port, den der Application Server braucht, vielleicht blockiert?
Nun hab ich ja wirklich noch nichts anderes gemacht als NetBeans installiert und einfach mal versucht, das Beispiel-jsp zu starten... 

Gruß Michi

Aha, Tomcat mag, Sun Application Server hängt... Portblockade?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha, Tomcat mag, Sun Application Server hängt... Portblockade?



Ich hab meine Glaskugel leider daheim vergessen. Ohne sind meine ferndiagnostischen Fähigkeiten stark eingeschränkt...

Im Ernst:
Lies dir deinen Post mal durch und verrrate uns dann, wie du meinst, dass wir für dich die Diagnose machen können sollen. Woher sollen wir wissen, was bei dir auf welchem Port läuft, wenn du es schon nicht zu wissen scheinst?


----------



## MichiM (3. Aug 2006)

Ich dachte, vielleicht bringt der Hinweis "frisch installiert" in Kombination mit der Schilderung der äußeren Umstände (kommt bis "dist:") ja was.  Wie gesagt, gar nichts weiter umgestellt...
Ist Tomcat ausgewählt, läufts, mit dem Application Server deployt er sich zu Tode. Könnte ja sein, dass hier ein Kenner dabei ist, der eben genau weiß, was NetBeans an der Stelle genau vorhat und so kommt man vielleicht auch leichter drauf, woran es scheitert...


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

Und haste den Tomcat mal ausgemacht, ehe du es mit dem AS probiert hast? Bzw. .. hast du sichergestellt, dass der As läuft? Hast du dir die Konfig mal angeschaut (Ports)? ...


----------



## MichiM (3. Aug 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und haste den Tomcat mal ausgemacht, ehe du es mit dem AS probiert hast? Bzw. .. hast du sichergestellt, dass der As läuft? Hast du dir die Konfig mal angeschaut (Ports)? ...



Ähm ja, ich sags mal so: Ich hab jetzt zwischendrin wieder *gar nichts* weiter gemacht, sondern eigentlich nur das, was ich gestern auch schon paar mal gemacht hab - NetBeans neu gestartet und auf einmal mag jetzt auch der Application Server... :wink:

Muss man die Server in NetBeans irgendwie manuell starten?
Im eclipse musste ich ja z.B. den Tomcat immer per Plugin-Buttons starten und stoppen. Ist das im NetBeans ähnlich oder startet und stoppt er seine Server automatisch, wie er sie braucht?


----------



## AlArenal (3. Aug 2006)

Ich habe den 5.5er vor ner Weile wieder runtergeworfen, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass der App-Server unter Windows als Dienst läuft und beim Systemstart angeworfen wird. Lege dafür aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer.


----------

